# Job Opportunity.............



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

*Coffee Equipment Sales Candidate*

Coffee Omega is leading supplier in the catering trade covering UK nationwide. We are looking for a positive thinking, enthusiastic, energetic, charismatic, and happy, sales person to join our business in the "hospitality world", to sell equipments and services.

The responsibilities of the role include:

•	Account management

•	Dealing with day to day requests from existing customers and new enquiries for a range of catering equipments

•	Generating new customers in order to keep driving the business forward

•	Exploring new areas for potential sales

•	Bringing in new distributors and buyers nationwide

The successful candidate will be provided with a full equipment training, literature, leads, etc

With basic salary and commission the expected package can easily achieve £35k and upwards.

More info email: [email protected] or Call: *0843 289 6422*

Closing Date: 31.12.12

Start Date: First week of January 2013


----------

